# Grey Fox



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a wildlife camera I leave in random places around the property. Here's one I got a few days ago (I leave the camera out in a secluded place for a few days).


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Wow - good picture and BIG fox. We have red and grey fox here. I see them often and my goats let me know - they all become silent and look out towards the field next to us. I know to look that way when they do and yep always a fox. Ours are a lot smaller than that picture though. Sure it's not a coyote?

Added: It's always been hard for me to tell the difference between a grey fox and a coyote except the fox is only about 14" tall and the coyote can get to 25" tall.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

mjgh06 said:


> Wow - good picture and BIG fox. We have red and grey fox here. I see them often and my goats let me know - they all become silent and look out towards the field next to us. I know to look that way when they do and yep always a fox. Ours are a lot smaller than that picture though. Sure it's not a coyote?
> 
> Added: It's always been hard for me to tell the difference between a grey fox and a coyote except the fox is only about 14" tall and the coyote can get to 25" tall.


His size is probably due to the fact that he's a cat food addict. I have other pictures of foxes (not sure if its the same one) eating cat food and both me and my mom have seen him around the feeder/on the porch eating.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow! He is big!! I have seen some rather BIG red fox in my yard a few times.. Kinda creepy when they stare ya down lol!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

He's beautiful


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow!! That's awesome!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Pretty fox


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Wow! He is big!! I have seen some rather BIG red fox in my yard a few times.. Kinda creepy when they stare ya down lol!


It is, isn't it?

I'll be walking to the goat pen at night, shine my flashlight down where my mom feeds the feral cats, and he'll be sitting there cleaning himself. He'll give you a, "Yes, I'm a fox, so what?" look and just continue grooming. :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!!

I was milking one day.. It was about dusk.. An I had the big barn door open and I heard something like nails on the hot top. So I turned to look and there a a BIG red fox standing there staring at me. We sat there looking at each other for a good bit before I shooed him off because his stare made me uneasy..


----------



## pixie (Dec 30, 2012)

Definitely a grey fox. Foxes have pointier noses. It would be a good one to enter in a photo contest or possibly submission for a wildlife/conservation magazine, if you are interested. Lots of animals I have observed seem to communicate with that very intense stare. Even cross species it works. I have cats that direct dogs when hunting small critters in wood piles with just the looks.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Cool shot!


----------



## tatumhills (Feb 8, 2014)

So are foxes a threat to goats? We have lots of foxes around here, mostly at night, but day too. When I get my goats I'd like them to free range during the day...

www.tatumhills.weebly.com ... No goats here yet, but hopefully soon!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Big fox- so pretty! I don't think we have much for gray foxes around here- mostly just red foxes and coy-dogs (half coyote, half feral dog)


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

tatumhills said:


> So are foxes a threat to goats? We have lots of foxes around here, mostly at night, but day too. When I get my goats I'd like them to free range during the day...
> 
> www.tatumhills.weebly.com ... No goats here yet, but hopefully soon!


Not to a grown goat, but definitely babies. They are also a threat to any small animals or poultry. Can't believe they are coming in and eating cat food and not the cats. The railroad came thru and re-did the ties on the tracks here....disturbed the fox dens along the tracks and we lost all our geese. Too bad my Keela dog isn't much of an outdoor watch-dog....she much prefers the nice warm house with a soft bed to sleep in! LOL


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gorgeous fox ! You should definitely enter your photo in a wildlife photo contest , you would be a winner for sure ! 
Personally I would be scared to have him around though , JMO.
Im surprised he hasn't taken a cat or two . I guess keeping him fat and happy on cat food is better then having him take a farm animal.
But , if you forget to feed the feral cats one day , you may start to see a drop in farm animals………just a thought 

Skyla , the hair on the back of my neck stood up reading your post , lol
I would feel uneasy too , lol. I think if i was shooing him away and he turned around and looked at me i would have passed out , lolol.


----------

